# Leeches? Help please



## AmirM (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello,
I'm not sure, but I think I have leeches in my planted aquarium .... 
I don't know how they sneeked in- I dipped thoroughly all plants in KMNO4.
Can anyone tell me please if these are leeches? and if so- what can be done to erradicate them...
Many thanks
Amir


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

these are leeches http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=leeches&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

these are planaria
http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&q=planaria+aquarium&btnG=Search+Images
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Ali_Planaria_Worms.html

usually flat white to clear, leeches are usually black.
feed less, waterchange, gravel vacc.

search "planaria"


----------



## AmirM (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks SimplyOrange,
I'm afraid this organism doesn't look like a leech nor like a planaria (planarium?).
It has a thin pseudo-pod that walks before the rest of its body. It is too long to be a planaria according to the information I read. I attach more photos, hope it helps.
Thanks for your advice
Amir


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

you can take it out and toss it in the trash. i wouldnt flush it down the toilet.
there are alot of hitchhikers that come from LFS water, fish, and plants.

as to what it is im not sure. i've only come upon the little planaria, small white/clear flatworms.
that thing is freaky.


----------



## AmirM (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder if there is any fish that would agree to destroy these creatures for me....? I guess no.
I'm considering using Trichlorofon (Clout) in the aquarium to eliminate these. In the meanwhile- I'll remove everyone I see.
If anyone can help with the ID of the organisms - that'll be great
Thanks
Amir


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

thats a leech


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That's a leech... just get it out when ever you see one, that use to happen to me. Now I do not see them, fish would not eat them, everytime they take a bit on it they spit out.


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

WAAAAA, heeby jeebies :scared:


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i was this close to say "i'll take it" but then i thought "i have no room" see if any science classes want them.


----------



## AmirM (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.
I'm trying to remove any leech I see- they seem to be more active during night- so early morning I go leech hunting  If I manage to get Clout(Trichlorfon) - I'll let you know how it worked.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh man me too, I wouldn't mind having it. My last leech died or I just haven't seen it in a long time.

By the way AmirM, easy way to tell if its a leech.... Just pick it up with your hand, if it sticks to your finger or bites you... its a leech! ^^

But yea it looks like one to me.


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

I have had these in my aquarium before too. Just keep picking them out, eventually you will get em all. Once out of the water they dry up in a minute or two, and can be put in the trash.
They seem to hold thier eggs, then the young under them. So be carefull if one has babies, when you pick it out you may knock a dozen young loose.
From what i have been able to find out, these particular leeches prey on inverts, snails specifically. I have seen them preying on a snail, but never seen one bother a fish. I think they would be hard pressed to ever get on a fish anyways.
Just be happy you haven't found any freshwater bristle worms in your substrate...yet. Bleh

Here is a drawing of those guys from 1865








http://naturalaquariums.com/inverts/wormscard.html









http://www.eeob.iastate.edu/faculty/DrewesC/htdocs/leech1.jpg
http://www.eeob.iastate.edu/faculty/DrewesC/htdocs/invert-thumbs.htm


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow! Learn something new everyday. I never imagined that anything like that could exist in an aquarium.

Wait, I think I spotted one of these in my aquarium. :doh:, it is only my Albino Bristlenose Pleco


----------

